# core support



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Is the top front of the core support supposed to be flat?
this sure don't look right
thanks as always


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey TK,

I do believe your core support is a *tad bit* warped.

See example here....
1966-67 Pontiac GTO Lemans core support | eBay


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

It buckled from all the heat and humidity.....


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some shots of my 66 A/C core support and our Kat helping TopKat:


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Awesome, thank you guys.............and Kat!
looks like a job for my BFH!!!!
TK
:cheers


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Are there supposed to be spacers between the header panel and the and the core support bolt down points?
thanks as always


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Ideally, NO....You might want to talk to Randy (05GTO). I beleive he replaced the rad/sup in his GTO with a repro unit. Something to consider, if it fits your budget.....E


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

there should be bushings down where the radiator support bolts to the frame I believe, but otherwise no. but yea, you are a little bended. my channel on the bottom is open down and not up, but otherwise is identical to the one "likethat" posted.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Your support needs to look "likethat"'s. I would get another one.....you'll be fighting body alignment issues for days with that one. Or, borrow a straight one to use as a comparison, remove yours, and blacksmith it back into shape. You need a good one to use as a reference, though, IMO.


----------

